# MartinLogan EM-ESL at Best Buy with Free Dynamo 500 Subwoofer



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
As MartinLogan (in theory at least) is quite hard core about their Dealers offering discounts on new ML's, this is an especially attractive offer on what is one of the most exciting MartinLogan Speakers in years.

While I would immediately sell the Dynamo 500 ($495 MSRP) and either offset the $2000 plus taxes expense or use the money to buy an Epik or other Sealed Subwoofer (I really think Electrostats sound best with a Sealed Subwoofer) This offer is good until Sunday and hopefully might also be able at other ML Dealers, but I am guessing this is a BB exclusive.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## zieglj01 (Jun 20, 2011)

Also, at Onecall.com
http://www.onecall.com/product/MartinLogan/ElectroMotion-ESL-Pr/Speaker/_/R-115337?evar5=HPBB2_7532


----------



## gorb (Sep 5, 2010)

Also on Amazon - $1099.50 each 

http://www.amazon.com/MartinLogan-ElectroMotion-ESL-Electrostatic-Loudspeaker/dp/B004M8S12A/

Buy Two Speakers, Get a Free Subwoofer
Through April 7, 2012, buy two MartinLogan ElectroMotion ESL hybrid electrostatic loudspeakers and get a free Dynamo 500 subwoofer. Applies only to products sold by and shipped from Amazon.com

If I was going to buy from any of those three places, I'd definitely choose amazon


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Excellent. As I wrote on my Post, I was hoping that this offer was available at other Dealers as well. At $2000, the EM-ESL is the best value for a true MartinLogan Speaker since the Aerius i. Aside from using a Doped Paper Woofer as opposed to the Aluminum Woofers used in the far more expensive Reserve and ESL Series, the EM offers all the major technology of them. Also, there are some wonderful Speakers that use Doped Paper Woofers like the French Company Triangle.


----------



## rmichnow (Feb 9, 2012)

Currently searching for new speakers for my HT (95% movies/sports and 5% music - wish I had more time to listen to music) and am fascinated by the ML EM ESLs. I've listened to the ESLs at 4 locations and have had very different experiences, mostly great.
My concern is during one demo I experienced a sound field collapse when my ears went above the height of the panels, as well as, signficant loss of sound volume wide left and right of the panels. I attribute this to the room environment and speaker placement. The owner of the audio establishment said the ESLs were in use less than a total of 5 hours.
When I spoke with ML about this experience, they recommended I could rake the panels up or place the speakers on objects to raise the height of the speakers. I tried moving the panels up during a demo and they did not budge. 
I'm also thinking about upgrading to the Motif instead of the C2. I've not had a chance to listen to the C2, thus, at a disadvantage. Sound and Vison review stated the C2 sounded thin with dialogue and with HT I need the best center I can purchase. To save a few bucks, I was also thinking of downgrading the surrounds from the FX2 to the FX.
I am concerned about my room environment and whether these speakers will be a good match, even though I should have no problems moving the speakers off the front walls, as well as, 2 feet off the side walls.
Any thoughts on raking the panels up, as well as, the Motif/FX combo instead of C2/FX2?
Thanks for any feedback.


----------

